# Norwegen 2021 - der Livethread



## climber

Für uns geht es Ende August los, leider mussten wir die Lofoten im Juni sausen lassen.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Gute Reise und bleibt gesund... 

Endlich mal Hoffnung auf neue Norwegenimpressionen


----------



## Ladi74

Anfang August und Anfang September gehts mit Knurri zum Velfjord


----------



## Seele

Und wie läuft's Jungs und Mädels, hier mal ne Endgegner Makrele


----------



## Dorschbremse

Sehr schönes Format - komplett aufn Grill und dann filetiert und gestückelt auf Salatbett....


----------



## Seele

Sie ruht jetzt bei den anderen Makrelen und Pollack in der Kühlbox


----------



## Seele

Gibt natürlich auch noch größere Fische


----------



## Dorschbremse

Sehr schön.....

Nu hurtig weiterfangen....  

Wetter scheint auch zu passen - Top!


----------



## Seele

Oder wollt ihr lieber Panorama Bilder?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sieht auch super aus.
Am besten beides - Fische und Landschaften.

Petri Heil zu den Fängen!


----------



## angler1996

Landschaft , pö ;-))

Fische jaja


----------



## Seele

Na gut, dann gibt's noch mehr Fisch. Aber dann muss erst Mal ein anderer aus Norwegen live was Posten


----------



## BerndH

In 3 Wochen, gibt's Berichte vom Hardangerfjord


----------



## Seele

Ja aber ich kann ja jetzt nicht 3 Wochen warten bis ich den nächsten Fisch poste. Hab ja noch paar in petto und gerade nenn richtig schön gezogen


----------



## BerndH

Dann hau noch ordentlich was raus, und füttere uns mit Bildern. 
Das verkürzt die Wartezeit. 

Bin am Wochenende noch mal zum Abschlusstraining an der Ostsee


----------



## Professor Tinca

Seele schrieb:


> Ja aber ich kann ja jetzt nicht 3 Wochen warten bis ich den nächsten Fisch poste. Hab ja noch paar in petto und gerade nenn richtig schön gezogen



Nicht warten. 
Zeigen!


----------



## NaabMäx

......genau Seele - stehst am Eibsee in den Alpen und hält uns wieder Tiefkühlfische in die Kamera.


----------



## Seele

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht warten.
> Zeigen!


Ne auf Alleinunterhalter hab ich keine Lust. Soll ja ein allgemeiner live Thread sein


----------



## Professor Tinca

Zier dich nicht. Wir wollen Bilder.


----------



## Seele

So langsam aber sicher ziehen die Jappas in die Fjorde. Der war zwar klein, aber richtig gut genährt.


----------



## Seele

Müder Haufen hier, dann gibt's halt bisschen nenn größeren Fisch


----------



## tomxxxtom

hmmm... 
als hätte jemand dir das Cap nachträglich aufgesetzt


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Super schöner Fisch, dickes Petri von mir


----------



## Professor Tinca

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> hmmm...
> als hätte jemand dir das Cap nachträglich aufgesetzt



Nee, das hat er doch schon seit gestern auf....


----------



## Seele

Wenn der Kleine Hunger kommt....


----------



## Dorschbremse

Hmmm... Gleich Express genommen, den Köder


----------



## Seele

Endgegner Hecht


----------



## Dorschbremse

Goil   
Viel legga Filet... 

Petri dem Fänger


----------



## NorwayHard

BerndH schrieb:


> In 3 Wochen, gibt's Berichte vom Hardangerfjord


vielleicht auch schon ab nächstem Wochenende... 
wir sind ab 23.07. oben...


----------



## BerndH

Nur mal zur Info. 

Gestern sind Freunde von uns von Hirtshals über Langesund eingereist. 

Wurden an der dänischen Grenze durchgewunken. Hatten dann Glück das sie als erstes in Norwegen von der Fähre fahren konnten. 

Bei der Kontrolle wurden die beiden QR-Codes von ihm gescannt (hat die Papierform hingehalten). Die von seiner Frau wollten sie gar nicht mehr sehen. Ein kurzes "Drive", und weiter gings. 

Jetzt das kuriose:

Sie wurde am Montag das zweite Mal geimpft, und hat sich deshalb schön brav in Norwegen registriert. Hätte folglich also bei der Einreise einen Test machen müssen. 

Heute bekam sie einen Anruf vom norwegischen Gesundheitsamt, ob sie nicht eingereist wären, weil kein Test vorliegt.

Sie sagte dann das sie 2 mal geimpft ist, und ihr wurde ein schöner Urlaub gewünscht. 

Gut, das wir dieses Problem nicht haben, da wir beide komplett geimpft sind. 

12 Tage noch, dann geht's für uns los. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## BerndH

Hallo, 

Es ist so weit, das Warten hat ein Ende. Am Dienstag Abend um 18.00 Uhr ging es los nach Norwegen. 

Die Anfahrt nach Hirtshals ist schnell erzählt. Es war wenig Verkehr und wir kamen super durch. Waren schon um 4.00 Uhr oben. Jetzt hieß es warten bis die Fjordline um 9.00 Uhr Richtung Langesund startete. Der Check in ging auch schnell. Papiere, Perso und Cov-App gezeigt und schon bekamen wir unsere Wimpel für das Auto. Den normalen mit der Spur zum anstellen und nen orangenen das wir geimpft sind. 

Die ueberfahrt ging schnell, da wir uns ne Kabine genommen hatten, um vernünftig ein paar Stunden zu schlafen. 

In Langesund gingen wir als ca. 30. Auto runter. Man musste sich in 4-5 Reihen anstellen und die Polizei scannte die den QR-Code. Ging ziemlich flott. Der Zöllner nickte und noch kurz zu und nach 10 Minuten waren wir unterwegs Richtung Hardangerfjord.

Die Anreise ging über das Haukeli-Fjell. Landschaftlich herrlich, aber ein elendiges Gegurke. Das tun wir uns nicht noch einmal an. Beim nächsten Mal wieder die ueberfahrt nach Stavanger, auch wenn wir dadurch nen halben Tag verlieren. 
Wollten es eben mal ausprobieren. 

So, jetzt muss ich aber los, bevor meine bessere Hälfte aufwacht 

Ich melde mich wieder. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Elmar Elfers

BerndH schrieb:


> Die Anreise ging über das Haukeli-Fjell. Landschaftlich herrlich, aber ein elendiges Gegurke. Das tun wir uns nicht noch einmal an. Beim nächsten Mal wieder die ueberfahrt nach Stavanger, auch wenn wir dadurch nen halben Tag verlieren.
> Wollten es eben mal ausprobieren.
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich aber los, bevor meine bessere Hälfte aufwacht
> 
> Ich melde mich wieder.
> 
> Gruß Bernd


Ach ja, das Haukeli-Fjell. Da war ich vor ein paar Jahren mit einem Kumpel. Wandern und Fischen. Aber das gehört hier jetzt nicht hin.
Freue mich auf mehr


----------



## BerndH

So, der erste Tag ist vorbei.
Wir haben uns erstmal neu orientiert. Aber es ist noch alles beim alten. Die Fische sind noch da.

Es gab Dorsch, Leng, Pollack, Seelachs, Knurrhahn, Lippfisch und Bastarsmakrele.  
Alles in Küchengröße, deshalb gibt's auch noch keine Bilder. 

Jetzt werfen wir den Grill an, und machen uns mit unseren Freunden einen schönen Abend. 

Morgen wird dann wieder angegriffen


----------



## Elmar Elfers

BerndH schrieb:


> Jetzt werfen wir den Grill an, und machen uns mit unseren Freunden einen schönen Abend.
> 
> Morgen wird dann wieder angegriffen


Das klingt nach leckerem Essen mit Blick in die tief stehen Sonne und lauen Temperaturen… Schöne Zeit im Norden!
Und viel Erfolg


----------



## BerndH

Danke,
Nur das mit der Sonne müssen wir noch üben.
Im Moment ist Regen


----------



## Seele

BerndH schrieb:


> Danke,
> Nur das mit der Sonne müssen wir noch üben.
> Im Moment ist Regen


Sorry, die habe ich schon verbraucht


----------



## BerndH

Heute hatten wir super Wetter. 
Auch die Fische waren gut gelaunt und bissig. Hauptfisch ist der Polack. 

Für uns absolut in Ordnung, ist unser Favorit. 

Nebenbei gab es noch ein paar schöne Dorsch und Leng.


----------



## BerndH

So, da bin ich wieder. 
Der gestrige Tag ist schnell erzählt, das war nix. 
Uns kam es so vor, wie wenn das Fjordwasser schlagartig wärmer geworden wäre. 
Die Fische bissen sehr schlecht, aber das ist Angeln. 

Heute Morgen erstmal ne Runde geschleppt. Nach 500 Meter gleich ein Schlag in der Rute und ne 42er Meerforelle erwischt. Dann weiter ne Runde Pilkern. Auch da stellte sich der Erfolg schnell ein. Nach nem Küchenpollack, hat sich ein 85er Dorsch den 60 Gramm Pilker reingezogen. Nach 3 weiteren Polacks gings dann erstmal zum Frühstück nach Hause. 

Nach dem Frühstück die Mädels eingepackt und bei Traumwetter wieder gestart. Ein paar Fische kamen noch zusammen, aber das ist Nebensache. 

Wichtiger ist, mal wieder Zeit mit meiner Frau zu verbringen, was aufgrund meiner Arbeit nicht immer so möglich ist. Und das alles abseits von dem ganzen Coronamist. 

In diesem Sinne, sonnige Grüße vom Hardanger. 

Ich melde mich wieder


----------



## BerndH

So, da bin ich mal wieder. 
Hier ist alles tip top. Das erreichen der Quote rückt näher. Daher haben wir Zeit mal andere Sachen auszuprobieren. 

Gestern waren wir am Matre Fjord und haben unser Glück auf Lachs versucht. 
Das hat leider nicht geklappt, wir haben lediglich 20 lippfische und zwei Makrelen erwischt. 
Durften aber miterleben, wie eine Norwegerin einen ca. 1 Meter langen Lachs gefangen hat. Ein echt geiles Erlebnis. 

Heute mit meiner Frau ne Morgenrunde gedreht. Ein paar pollack und Seelachs und zwei meerforellen erwischt. 
Den Nachmittag haben wir dann mit Pilze sammeln verbracht. 

Das Wetter ist traumhaft und soll auch die nächsten Tage so bleiben. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## BerndH

Der Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Sitzen hier bei bestem Wetter und halten Heimatabend.
Die Quote ist erreicht. Und wir genießen die letzten Tage in Norwegen.

In den letzten Tagen gab es noch ein paar gute Fische.

Alles in allem ein sehr schöner Urlaub.


----------



## Seele

Klasse, danke fürs teilen und kommt gut nach Hause


----------



## BerndH

Zwei Tage haben wir ja noch.
Ein Kollege hat noch Quote. Morgen ist Sturm angesagt, aber am Sonntag werden wir ihn noch mal unter die Arme greifen


----------



## BerndH

Heute morgen ne kleine Runde in der Hausbucht gedreht. 
Kam gleich ne Granate dabei raus


----------



## Ladi74

Hallo, 
hier eine Meldung vom Velfjord.
Wir sind gestern bei bestem Wetter angekommen. 
An der dänischen und schwedischen Grenze wurden wir quasi durchgewunken.
Der Grenzstau zu Norge betrug ca.1h und ging bis zur Svinesund-Brücke.. Einer, aus unserer Truppe, musste getestet werden, also nochmal warten...

Ich musste, leider, auf meine Bootscrew warten, da sie mit dem Flieger angereist sind. Der Rest unserer Truppe ist rausgefahren.
Nach dem Abendbrot bin ich, mit meinen Koll, nochmal los um ihnen mal ein bissel das Revier zu zeigen und zu angeln.
Also, ab zum Stroboja auf Köhler. 
Angekommen.
Ab 80m Tiefe zeigte das Echolot nur noch Pixelsalat! SUPER!
Gab dann noch einen Küchendorsch und einen schönen Sonnenuntergang.

Heute früh, nach dem Frühstück los. Zum Glück war ein anderer Gast in der Bedienung des  Echolots vertraut und hat es eingestellt.
(Hatte mir das Handbuch runtergeladen. 126Seiten blabla und nix brauchbares. Dafür wurde in jedem Kapitel auf die App hingewiesen! Klotz!!!)

Erster Stopp, Köhler gestapelt, 50-90cm Länge. Wobei die Halbwüchsigen in der Überzahl waren.
Meine BootsKoll haben dann ein bissel, normal, gepilkt.  Ergebnis: 1Dorsch mit 19,5kg , ein paar gute Küchendorsche. 
Neue Stelle angefahren, nix. 
Wind frischte auf, also wieder zurück zur "Weissen Wand" und mit Naturköder probiert.
Dort gab's dann nochmal 2 Leng, Dorsch und 2 Rotbarsche
VG


----------



## Rheinspezie

Hallo,

würde mir Jemand mal sagen, wie derzeit die "Quote" ist und was das genau bedeutet?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## ralle

Siehe hier


----------



## Ladi74

Kleines Update zum Velfjord.
Genügend Köhler vorm Storboja, an der "Weissen Wand" nur Einzelfische. Dorsch war auch nicht so dolle.
Wir haben mal nen Ruhigen gemacht.


----------



## BerndH

Zum Abschluss unseres Urlaubs hat mir der Hardangerfjord noch ein bronzenes Abschiedsgeschenk gemacht. 

Wir hatten Traumwetter während unseres Aufenthalts hier. Haben wieder sehr viele neue Freunde gefunden. 

Jetzt sitzen wir auf der Terrasse unserer Hütte und lassen die vergangenen Tage bei unserer letzten Flasche Wein noch mal Revue passieren. 

Und sind uns jetzt schon einig, wir kommen wieder an den Hardanger und seinen Schätzen aus Silber und Bronze. 

Morgen Mittag geht es nach Stavanger und dann mit der Fjordline über Nacht nach Hirtshals. 

Ich wünsche allen die es dieses Jahr noch schaffen ihren Urlaub in Norwegen zu verbringen, erholsame Tage. 

In diesem Sinne, bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Ladi74

Heute mal ein Kessel Buntes aus dem Velfjord.
Rotbarsch, Wittlinge bis 50cm, Dorsch, Pollack und Köhler.
Das Wetter ist traumhaft!


----------



## Ladi74

Wollte 22Uhr noch ein paar Köfi-Makrelen im Hafen abstauben. Durch einen Hänger musten wir das Boot flott machen.
Also Operation Kofi vom Boot aus gestartet. Ne Runde durch den Hafen gedreht und mit fetten Heringen  und einem schönen Küchendorsch zurückgekommen. Einen grösseren Dorsch hab ich verloren.  Der wollte mir, kurz vorm Boot, einen Hering vom Paternoster klauen. :-(  
Also war dann nochmal Fische putzen angesagt.
Den Dorsch hatte ich noch vor dem Foto filetiert.
Jetzt ruft noch ein Bier und das Bett.


----------



## rob

ich bin ab freitag am velfjord! freu mich schon sehr, leider sehe ich knurri nur am ersten tag. 
werden bis ende august oben sein und hoffentlich so gut fangen wie beim letzten mal. lg rob


----------



## ralle

rob schrieb:


> ich bin ab freitag am velfjord! freu mich schon sehr, leider sehe ich knurri nur am ersten tag.
> werden bis ende august oben sein und hoffentlich so gut fangen wie beim letzten mal. lg rob


Viel Spaß mein Freund !!


----------



## Ladi74

Hallo rob,
ja, leider fahren wir Samstag wieder in die Heimat.

Dann viel Spass. Fisch ist genug da!

Wetter war heute mittelprächtig, Drift bis 1,5km/h. Fische waren zickig. 
Ausser bei Knurri, wie immer.;-)


----------



## Ladi74

Nochmal kurzes Update vom Velfjord:
Die beiden Koll, aus dem Nachbarzimmer, haben zwischen 22-23Uhr ne Heringssession im Hafen gemacht. Sind ü30 geworden, wieder alle um 30cm.


----------



## Ladi74

So, die letzten Angler-News vom Velfjord.
Die Kisten sind heute voll geworden. Gab wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie Köhler, Leng, Pollack usw.
Mein Bootskoll hatte noch einen Dorsch von 1m. .(Gesicht ist unkenntlich gemacht, weil ich nicht die Persoon auf dem Foto bin.)
Die letzten Lücken in der Fischkiste werden heute Abend mit Heringen gefüllt.
Ein weiterer Butt ist auch gefangen worden. Damit sind es 3 diese Woche. Alles keine Riesen, unter 1m, aber immerhin.
Morgen und Freitag mache ich Ruhetag und geniesse die Natur.
Samstag geht's dann zurück.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Whow was für Riesenmeerforellen, 
wenn ich solche Babyfische im Posing sehe , dann kriege ich echt einen zuviel......


----------



## BerndH

@meerforelle1959

Ich weiß nicht wo dein Problem liegt. Das Schonmaß für Meerforelle liegt in Norwegen bei 35 cm. 

Die von uns entnommenen Fische waren zwischen 42-46 cm. Zwei kleinere unter 40, jedoch maßig gingen wieder zurück. 

Ich hab mir wirklich lange überlegt ob ich hier einen Liverbericht machen soll. Hab mich dann aber doch dazu entschlossen, die jenigen mit Bildern zu versorgen, die es dieses Jahr nicht nach Norwegen geschafft haben. 

Es wäre schön, wenn hier nicht immer versucht würde anderen seine Meinung aufzudrücken.
Wenn dein persönliches Maß bei 50 cm liegt, dann ist das deine Sache. 

Wir haben uns an die gültigen Gesetze gehalten, und lassen uns deshalb kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja sorry,
es liegt nicht in meinem Sinn Dir meine Meinung aufzudrücken, grundsätzlich bin ich immer für ein stressfreies Miteinander, das ist mir wichtig. Aber ich persönlich fand die Meerforellen zu klein, wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung. Wünsche Dir weiterhin ein schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub.


----------



## Seele

Alles gut  BerndH freu dich über deinen Fang. Da wird Schlimmeres auf den Kopp geschlagen. 
Danke fürs Teilhaben an deinem Urlaub, gerne nächstes Mal wieder.


----------



## BerndH

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja sorry,
> es liegt nicht in meinem Sinn Dir meine Meinung aufzudrücken, grundsätzlich bin ich immer für ein stressfreies Miteinander, das ist mir wichtig. Aber ich persönlich fand die Meerforellen zu klein, wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung. Wünsche Dir weiterhin ein schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub.


Ich habe kein Problem mit berechtigter Kritik, aber wir brauchen uns doch nicht wundern, wenn hier niemand etwas posten, wenn hier alles gleich klein gemacht wird. 

Das waren hier jetzt 3 oder 4 Berichte aus Norwegen. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, daß schon mehr Member in Norwegen waren. 

Aber genau wegen solcher Kommentare, genießen sie ihre Zeit in Norwegen und schweigen. 
Ich war dieses Jahr oben, würde mich aber dennoch über weitere Berichte freuen. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Seele

Ja aber das ist doch ganz normal, im Internet gibt es einfach viele Stärkerer und Hater. Sie sind anonym und ihr Hobby ist schlechte Laune zu verbreiten. 
Vieles ist auch einfach nur Neid und genau der spornt doch an noch viel mehr zu posten. Neider zerreißt es förmlich wenn du regelmäßig gute Fische fängst.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Meerforelle 1959 neidet keine Meerforellen in dieser Größe - ich denke, es war seine persönliche Einstellung zu dieser - doch besonderen - Fischart.

*Ich danke sehr für den tollen Bericht BerndH *- es wurde Nix falsch gemacht und super Bilder und Fänge geteilt - Danke dafür !!! 

Weiter so !

R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja genau Rheinspezie,
wie schon geschrieben, ist das meine persönliche Einstellung und noch einmal , es war etwas falsch formuliert, auf keinen Fall wollte ich BerndH damit zu nahe treten


----------



## Dorschbremse

Dann haben wir den "Disput" ja aus der Welt geschafft... Freut mich


----------



## Seele

Ich war schon auf dem Button und hatte mich gefreut, dass ihr das selbst geklärt habt.


----------



## BerndH

Alles gut, ich hab ein dickes Fell und kann mit Kritik umgehen. 
Wollte nur meine Sichtweise erklären. 

Und da alles zivilisiert abgelaufen ist, ist es doch genau so gelaufen, wie es in einem Angelforum sein soll. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Lajos1

BerndH schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich hab ein dickes Fell und kann mit Kritik umgehen.
> Wollte nur meine Sichtweise erklären.
> 
> Und da alles zivilisiert abgelaufen ist, ist es doch genau so gelaufen, wie es in einem Angelforum sein soll.
> 
> Gruß Bernd


Hallo,

als ich vor rund 50 Jahren das erste Mal in Norwegen war, war das Mindestmaß bei Bachforellen 25 cm und bei Seeforellen 35 cm.  Da nahm ich schon mal 5-6 Bachforellen pro Tag unter 30cm mit oder, an dem einen See, 2-3 Seeforellen von 40-45cm. Ganz einfach zum Essen und weil es dort kaum größere Fische gab, dafür aber eben viele. Da habe ich keine Sekunde einen Gedanken an ein etwaiges Fehlverhalten verschwendet, da ja auch keines vorhanden war. Die größte Bachforelle welche ich damals erwischte war ein Ausreißer nach oben mit 38 cm (!). Bei mir zuhause oder auch in Ex-Jugoslawien wo ich vor rund 50 Jahren auch schon unterwegs war, hätte ich eine 30 cm Forelle nicht einmal angeworfen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ralle

Kurzfristig klappt es nun doch noch mit Norwegen ( falls Corona nicht dazwischen funkt) !
Muß zwar alleine mit dem Auto hochgurken, da meine Kumpels schon 3 Tage früher abreisen - aber was macht man nicht alles 
Fähre wurde soeben gebucht - am 31.08 gehts los !


----------



## Professor Tinca

Toll.
Petri Heil und mach ein paar schöne Bilder für uns.


----------



## Snâsh

Hi,
auf Grundlage der Verordnungen und der Angst das alles wieder anzieht, habe ich mich dieses mal dazu hinreißen lassen zu fliegen.
Ich Angel in Norwegen zwar schon das 15x, jedoch immer ausschließlich vom Ufer in den Fjorden. Hierzu nutze ich meist leichtes Equipment.
Da ich dieses Mal (sofern es stattfindet) auch einen Laptop dabei haben werden, hoffe ich euch mit schönen Fotos und entsprechenden Informationen ausstatten zu können.
Ich bin 2 Wochen oben und diesmal gehts bis kurz vor Hammerfest. Dementsprechend wirds vermutlich auch ziemlich kuschelig. In 2 Wochen gehts los.
Meist fische ich mit Reisespinnruten bis 50gr und mit kleinen Pilker 30gr/40gr oder entsprechenden Gummifischen. Lustigerweise habe ich bis jetzt mit Pilkern bessere Erfolge.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Snâsh schrieb:


> Da ich dieses Mal (sofern es stattfindet) auch einen Laptop dabei haben werden, hoffe ich euch mit schönen Fotos und entsprechenden Informationen ausstatten zu können.



Super.
Sowas ist immer spannend.


----------



## Snâsh

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super.
> Sowas ist immer spannend.


Definitiv. Ich mag die Uferangelei. Man sucht die Spots nicht nach Echolot sondern nach Struktur. Man muss genau überlegen wo man wie fischt, um den Fisch auch landen zu können. In der Nähe des ersten Hauses ist ein Straumen. Das ist der absolute Wahnsinn was das Leben dort bei ablaufendem Wasser erwacht!
Bis jetzt konnte ich vom Ufer: Makrelen, Dorsch, Meerforelle, Knurrhahn (auf Spinner), Hornhechte, Köhler, Pollacks erwischen.
Vielleicht versuche ich es dieses Jahr auch mal mit einem Fetzen knapp über Grund. Finde ich von Ufer aus sehr schwierig wegen der Hängergefahr und den entsprechenden Unterasserkanten.
Mal sehen. Bin heiß wie Frittenfett.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Snâsh schrieb:


> Bin heiß wie Frittenfett.



Glaub ich gern. Das wäre auch so meine Angelei.
Vielleicht komme ich ja irgendwann mal nach Norge.


----------



## ralle

So heute angekommen- 1 Stunde probefischen = 3 Pollacks 
Dann Einladung zum Makrelenessen und Nachtisch Eis mit Moltebeeren.  Geistige Getränke inclusive


----------



## Dorschbremse

Omfg... Multebeeren... Mein Neid ist Dir gewiss... Sabber!


----------



## ralle

Bis heute Mittag kamen 6kg Pollackfilet zusammen. Nun etwas Mittagsruhe nach gebratenen Dorschfilet und Bratkartoffeln!


----------



## ralle

Ein paar Impressionen vom Björnafjord


----------



## ralle

Fische-Bier und gutes Wetter  ----- was will man mehr ?


----------



## Rheinspezie

Moin ralle -

super Fänge ! 

"Nur" Pollacks ? 

R.S.


----------



## ralle

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin ralle -
> 
> super Fänge !
> 
> "Nur" Pollacks ?
> 
> R.S.


Die Angelei ist auf Pollack ausgelegt. Ab und an mal ein Dorsch - aber zu 90% Pollack. Köhler,Wittling,Hornhecht,Knurrhahn, Schellfisch und was noch so zuppelt wird  zurückgesetzt.
Da unsere 18kg.  eh ausgereizt sind, testen und verfeinern wir nun die Techniken


----------



## Snâsh

Morgen gehts los. Koffer gepackt. Wie bereits geschrieben wird es ja ein Ufer-Trip wie bereits so viele zuvor. Habe wohl im 2. Haus ein Boot im eigenen Bootsschuppen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich das versuche. Ist bis jetzt ja so gar nicht meins und die richtigen Klamotten habe ich auch nicht dabei. Zur Not wirds Angeln vom PrivatSteg. Ich schreib euch wie es läuft und versuche euch mit schönen Bildern zu versorgen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## ralle

Ein schöner entspannter Urlaub geht zu Ende !


----------



## Snâsh

Nur Ankündigen und nichts schreiben geht nicht. Also: Gestern angekommen und den Abend mit ner Flasche Wein im Jacuzzi genossen. Wetter soll erstmal richtig bescheiden sein. Heute dann vormittags und noch einmal nachmittags ans Wasser. Mitgezählt habe ich nicht aber es waren ca. 20 Fische vom Ufer. Ich habe auf Einzelhaken gewechselt, da ich ungern Fische verangel. Mitgenommen habe ich 2 kleine Seelachse da wir ja auch nur zu 2. Sind. Auf Vorrat fange ich nicht, da ich definitiv immer Fisch fange wenn ich will. Zwischen zeitlich 1x Monster drangehabt und nur noch einen verbogenen Drilling präsentieren können. Auf Gummi absolut nichts bis jetzt, 30-40gr Pilker. 4000er Certate an der 30-80gr Rute. Macht Spaß, nächstes Mal muss es vermutlich schwerer werden


----------



## Ladi74

Weiss nicht, ob es noch gilt!;-)
Bin heute aus Norge, vom Velfjord, zurückgekommen. Der soziale Kontakt zu unseren Mitfahrern, will ja erst aufgebaut und auch gepflegt werden;-))
Deswegen nicht live!
Seelachse mussten erst gesucht werden.  Vorm Windkanal war nix!
Wenn man mal ne Stelle hatte, waren 5-8kg Köhler, fast, im minutentakt zu fangen.
Dorsch wurde gefangen, aber selten in mitnehmenswerter Grösse.
Beim NK-Angeln gabs noch ein paar Lengs und Lumbs 

War kein Vergleich mit der Tour im August! 
Kein Futterfisch da, also auch keine Jäger.
Dazu kam noch, dass bei den Lachsfarmen, der Inhalt durch die "Waschmaschine" geschickt wurden.... Evtl. Lachslausbekämpfung,


----------



## Fischkopp 1961

Servus Norwegenfreunde,
bin nun auch schon ein paar Tage in Norge. Genauer gesagt am Roms!
Das Wetter war bis jetzt fast perfekt. Fisch gibt es auch, muss allerdings erarbeitet werden.
Anbei ein paar Impressionen.


----------

